# Vintage Doxas



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I would agree with comments elsewhere on this forum about a lack of technical posts. As such, I thought I'd post some of my collection, all recent acquisitions. First up is this Sub 300T Shrakhunter, Synchron era. On some of the pictures, you can see that the lume from the 6, 9 & 12 hr markers has come loose. Obviously, a relume of the dial and hands is required, not least to prevent the loose lume getting into the movement:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up is my 300T Pro, apparently Synchron era, but with what looks like an Aubry era bezel . Frankendoxa maybe? Nonetheless, the bezel turns as it should, so I'm not complaining too much. The light was fading when I took these pictures, but you can see the crazing on the dial paint and it's actually coming up in a few places.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up, is this 300T Searambler. Apparently Synchron back, but the bezel (is it Synchron era?) is jammed. Another FrankenDoxa, I suspect. At least it has the US Divers logo.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up is my 300T Searambler, also Synchron era and in better condition than the Sharky. I will leave this one well alone. I'm not quite sure what's going on with the bracelet or whether it is original:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

On my wrist right now is this Sharkhunter 600T, Aubry era that I bought from Bob Duckworth (pictures are his, as are all credits). This one's on a beadblasted Watchadoo bracelet and has had the works done on it by Jack Alexyon:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's my latest arrival. It's another 300T Searambler, Synchron era with what lokks like it may be an Aubry bezel. I'll have to wait until it arrives to see for sure. Pictures belong to the seller and all credits are his:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's an impressive collection Dave, my favorite has to be the 300T Searambler


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Educate me Dave...what does "Synchron era" mean? Is it a modified ETA movement or something?

Great collection and it looks like these watches might actually have been used in the sea







rather than just end up on the wrist of a desk diver... or that other type of diver.  Mind you, if those case abrasions on the first one were caused by non-sea diving, I don't want to know....









I think the first is my favourite.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> That's an impressive collection Dave, my favorite has to be the 300T Searambler


Thanks Phil. Which Searambler is your favourite? Mine is the best one with the rice bead bracelet.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave, you seem to be trying to capture the market









Some action has been seen by a couple of these - are you going to leave them as they are (apart from the lume) or restore?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Educate me Dave...what does "Synchron era" mean? Is it a modified ETA movement or something?
> 
> Great collection and it looks like these watches might actually have been used in the sea
> 
> ...































I've no idea what the earlier owners were up to. I've taken pictures of them in the condition they arrived to me. Most of them will be refurbished to some extent at some point.

Apologies for using Doxa jargon







I am not an expert on Doxas by any means. I do not have the Doxa book so can't be sure of much. Nonetheless, my understanding of the Doxa Subs since 1967 (when the first one, a Sub 300T Pro was released) is that the Subs belong to 4 eras in the following consecutive order. The early Doxas when the company was owned Doxa itself. I do not know much about these Doxas. Next, came the Synchron era Doxas when Doxa was part of the Synchron group along with Cyma amongst others. These Subs should have the Synchron logo on the casebacks as do mine. Next came the Aubry era Subs from the late 1970s when Doxa was owned by Aubry Freres. These Subs usually have an aluminium bezel insert, rather than an engraved one-piece steel bezel. Some Aubry era Subs also appear with angular (see my 600T Sharkhunter above), rather than convex cases seen on earlier models. The 750T also made its debut in this era. Finally, we have the modern Sub reissues which have appeared since 2002 during the Jenny family's period of Doxa ownership. Of course, Jenny, have their own rich history with the invention of the 1st diver WR to 1000m: the Caribbean.

Hope this helps


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Dave, you seem to be trying to capture the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In general, I'm not a firm believer in a total resto job by Jack at IWW. This is partly due to the cost and partly becasue you lose some of the originality of the piece. I'm more in favour of a Bry relume and possible gentle case tidy up. That said, a watch having gone through the wringer with IWW would not put me off buying one as shown by the 600T Sharkie above. It's just that I can't be bothered sending watches to other continents to be restored myself.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > That's an impressive collection Dave, my favorite has to be the 300T Searambler
> ...


Whoops







yep I meant to say the one with the BOR


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > That's an impressive collection Dave, my favorite has to be the 300T Searambler
> ...


Whoops







yep I meant to say the one with the BOR


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Next up is my 300T Searambler, also Synchron era and in better condition than the Sharky. I will leave this one well alone. I'm not quite sure what's going on with the bracelet or whether it is original:


Hi there

Great collection.

Take it the bracelet is an Xpandro with the adjusting springs for a perfect fit. They were fitted to Doxa watches of that era as I've one on my US Divers Aqua Lung.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Alas said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Next up is my 300T Searambler, also Synchron era and in better condition than the Sharky. I will leave this one well alone. I'm not quite sure what's going on with the bracelet or whether it is original:
> ...


Thanks.







Yes it is an Xpandro. My doubts are whether it was OEM as it has straight ends at the lugs, rather than the more usual curved ends to fit the case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s vintage, it`s a Doxa









*Doxa with ETA 1147 movement circa 1950s?*










OK, I`ll get my coat


----------

